# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Al een jaar keelpijn

## zuid

Hallo,

Ik heb al bijna een jaar keelpijn. Soms heviger en soms wat minder erg. Vooral na een avond stappen of na veel praten is het pijnlijk! De KNO-arts ziet alleen dat mijn stembanden een beetje rood en geirriteerd zijn. Hij zegt dat mijn amandelen er goed uitzien maar dat het misschien helpt als hij die eruit haalt..
Ik vind het nogal wat. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee. Bijv. dat keelpijn bleef ookal zijn je amandelen eruit, hier ben ik nl. bang voor..
Alle tips en info welkom! 
groetjes, Maarten.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Maarten, 

Wat betreft je amadelen kan het voor zover ik weet niet veel schade geven als je ze eruit haalt. Voor sommige is het zelfs veel prettiger! Het kan idd best dat je keelpijn minder word als je amadelen eruit zijn en ja de keelpijn kan ook blijven. 

Toen mijn amadelen eruit gingen, weet ik dat ik wel minder last van de keel had.

groeten, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Aanhoudende keelpijn kan ook een teken zijn van verminderde weerstand!
Ik ervaar zelf ook vaak lichte tot matige keelpijn,maar ik weet dat dat met mijn verminderde weerstand te maken heeft!
Voedingssupplement nemen??

Sterkte!!

----------


## zuid

Bedankt voor jullie snelle reacties. 
Ik heb wel een zware tijd op mijn werk gehad, dus verminderde weerstand zou kunnen, neem tegenwoordig wel extra vitamines, zou voedingssupplement beter zijn?
Wb mijn amandelen lijkt het mij nogal duf als de keelpijn blijft als ze eruit zijn, aan de andere kant geef ik alles om van die keelpijn af te zijn en is het het misschien wel waard, ik vind het maar moeilijk allemaal..
gr. Maarten.

----------


## Rooibosthee

Hoi Maarten. 

Ik herken je probleem. Ik had ook maanden keelpijn. Bijna een half jaar. Je wordt er erg moe van, het kost veel energie. Ik was al meerdere malen bij de KNO-arts geweest. Hij wilde me niet helpen. Volgens hem lag het niet aan me amandelen. Hij kon er ook geen goeie verklaring voor geven wat het wel was. 
Na ruim 6 maanden was ik helemaal op. En toen heb ik de knoop doorgehakt. Ik ben er op gaan staan dat de amandelen eruit gingen. Heb overigens meteen de neusamandelen er ook uit laten halen. 
En na een goeie week met HEEL VEEL pijn. Knapte ik op. En vervolgens was de keelpijn weg. Veel drinken. Koud drinken. 
Ik heb er absoluut geen spijt van gehad. 
Nou moet ik wel zeggen, tegenwoordig halen ze de amandelen er niet zomaar meer uit. Ik heb daar flink me best voor moeten doen dat ik er echt op stond. En toen ging het moeizaam. 
Houd er rekening mee, het is geen pijnloze ingreep. Absoluut niet. 
Maar ik ben ZOOOOO blij dat ik het wel gedaan heb. 

Groetjes.

----------


## zuid

Nou dat geeft wel goeie moed, misschien doe ik het ook wel, ik laat het iig weten!

----------


## Rooibosthee

Ik kan je natuurlijk niet garanderen dat het bij jou ook werkt hé. Maar bij mij wel. Ik heb zoiets van. Baat het niet schaat het niet. Dit is ook niks. En je wil tenslotte ook wel eens wat proberen om van de pijn af te zijn. 

Groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Een goed voedingssupplement zoals bijv 'OMNI BIONTA' of een andere kan idd al heel wat helpen mocht het te wijten zijn aan een verminderde weerstand!
En zo'n 'kuurtje' is zoiezo wel eens goed om te doen in drukke tijden!!

----------


## zuid

Hallo

as. vrijdag worden mijn amandelen verwijderd. Spannend natuurlijk toch wel. Ben benieuwd hoe het afloopt en vooral of het helpt!
groet, Maarten.

----------


## zuid

hallo
de operatie is nu 6 dagen geleden en vooral slikken doet nog steeds zo onverminderd veel pijn dat ik me begin af te vragen of dit wel normaal is. Zou de pijn niet iets minder moeten worden na een dag of 6? De operatie was goed gegaan zei de dokter en ik heb geen last gehad van bloedingen oid later. Zou er iets anders aan de hand kunnen zijn of moet ik blijven wachten, maar eten is nog steeds een ramp (ook puree e.d.). Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
bvd Maarten

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Maarten, 

Bij de een blijft de pijn wat langer hangen dan bij de ander. Het lijk mij verstandig om je arts je ervaring te vertellen, zodra je hem/haar weer spreekt. 6 Dagen is nog net geen week, ik zal nog even een paar dagen afwachten, het nog even aan kijken. Veel drinken, koud zoals Roosbosthee hierboven al schreef, en voedsel dat zacht is voor je keel (puree, yoghurt, vla, ijsjes etc.). Verwacht niet gelijk wonderen, de wond van de operatie heeft tijd nodig op te helen en dient even te worden vertroeteld :Wink: . 

Mocht de pijn echt aanhouden, dan toch een bij de arts aan kloppen! 

Beterschap! 

Petra

----------

